# HomeMade incinerator for ic, and ram flat chips



## acolvin4 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm wanting to build a homemade incinerator for ic chips, ram chips, ect. I work in demolition so i have access to welding equipment, torches and heavey sheet iron. My idea was a 19'' L x19''w x12''h half inch steel plating box as i will only be doing a few pounds of chips at a time. I was going to use 3-4 1 3/4inch galvanized steel pipe on the inside with small holes drilled in them and then supply those with propane for the heat source. My question is will propane get hot enough to turn the ceramic to dust or should i be thinking of oxygen and propane gas mixture? Looking forward to everyone's input :lol: 


Thanks Everyone!


----------



## acolvin4 (Jan 16, 2012)

Or would a homemade ball mill be more practical?


----------



## Smack (Jan 16, 2012)

You can't pyrolyze ceramic...IT"S CERAMIC.

Look here: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=12631

Plastic IC's get processed differently than anything ceramic, use the search bar at top right of page.


----------



## Geo (Jan 17, 2012)

resin IC's and ceramic IC's each have their own processes for recovering the gold and other PM's. there is several threads on the forum right now dealing with IC chips.research the forum and locate the appropriate threads, you will know them when you see the topics.


----------



## acolvin4 (Jan 17, 2012)

I actually use the search bar and do my research before i ask questions. i got the idea from this forum http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=11827&p=126021&hilit=ic+chips#p126021 posted by patnor1011. I was just wondering if propane will achieve the heat that coal does or would a Ball mill be a better fit or both. Thanks :lol:


----------



## Geo (Jan 17, 2012)

the ceramic chips have to be broken and not necessarily crushed.the gold is in the middle section where the silicon chip is located. the resin based (or plastic) IC's need to be incinerated to free the metal.milling is not recommended until incineration is completed as the resin will gum up as the material heats up in the mill trapping values. ceramics can be milled and at large volumes it is recommended that a mill be used.


----------



## acolvin4 (Jan 17, 2012)

So would propane be suitable? if so, incinerate then run chips through ball mill


----------



## Geo (Jan 17, 2012)

you could if no other way is possible but the cost of fuel will eat away at your profits.personally, i use pallets,they are free and made of oak (not all,just the ones i pick up).my saw makes short work of them in a hurry,and by short i mean 6-12 inchs long.i use a metal 30 gallon drum with a few holes i cut in the bottom.i place the wood loosely in the drum about up to the second ring on the drum (about 2 foot) and place my cast iron kettle on top with my IC's inside, put the lid on the kettle and fill the rest of the space with wood.it may be overkill but what the hey,its free.use a propane torch to light the wood through a hole in the bottom of the drum and let it burn out. the wood on top of the kettle insures there will be no smoke.and with the lid on the kettle no wood ash gets in the kettle.after it cools, i remove the kettle and empty the wood ash in a pile by the garden for later use.after every couple of uses i rinse the drum and do a quick spray over it with rustoleum.i know it will rust out anyway but i should get quite a few uses out of it before i need another drum.

well thats my story and im sticking to it.its free and it gets the job done nicely.


----------



## acolvin4 (Jan 18, 2012)

that is a great way also i thought of the 55 g. drum and pine because pine burns hot, but i have an endless supply of propane through work so i was trying to keep it clean and tidy since propane was readily available. I want to incinerate the the chips, put them in a ball mill probably only 3-4 lbs at a time (i am still new at this and this is a hobby right now), rinse, pan then run the PM's through the necessary chemical wash methods.


----------



## Geo (Jan 18, 2012)

where i live nothing is free.even the pallets i use cost gasoline to go pick them up.do you own the company?some one has to pay for the gas.its none of my business but i wouldnt be too free about information on things of a touchy nature,this is an open forum after all. :|


----------



## Goldfinder (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
How to distinguish between ceramic and plastic chips, because they all look the same.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 18, 2012)

Goldfinder said:


> Hi Everyone,
> How to distinguish between ceramic and plastic chips, because they all look the same.



I would guess that the plastic ones should bend, and the ceramic ones will snap or be more fragile, as well as the weight difference.

Jim


----------



## Geo (Jan 18, 2012)

too ceramic chips are more uniform and flat and most have a white or lighter substrate sandwiched between two darker pieces where the legs connect.

the plastic chips will have dips and imprints from the injection molding machine that cast them.these will not have the lighter substrate where the legs connect.


----------



## Smack (Jan 19, 2012)

The plastic ones will be black and the ceramic will be brown to a purplish color.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 19, 2012)

ceramics are bit colder when you touch them, different sound when scratched.................................


----------

